# Pictures of my ball python.



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, I have been meaning to do this ever since I found out piranha-fury had a reptile section. I re-did my bedding for my snake last night and thought it was rather nice, so as I was looking at it I remembered to share photos of my set up. Its nothing special, maybe a someone could give a few ideas on how to make it look a little more attractive? Here are a couple of photos of the tank. I couldnt take more, my cameras battery died







. Enjoy.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

You could put some more wood in the tank.
Something like this:










It gives your snake the opportunity to climb.


----------



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

Whats your back round made of?


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

cork


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm not a hugh fan of sand. I'm not sure but I think it might even be bad for ball pythons. They don't climb very much so you don't really need the branches.
The only thing I would add is a hide box or two. They like to feel safe in a tight space. I would also ether lay that log to the right down or anchor it somehow. It could possibly try to climb it only to have it come crashing down, maybe even injuring your snake.
Do you have a under the tank heater as well as the lamp?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sand is definitely _NOT_ a good substrate choice for your ball python. You're dealing with a species that comes from a humid environment and that substrate will be horrible for maintaining any humidity. Sand just sucks humidity right out of the air. I'd definitely thing of switching to something else.

You could always mix the sand into some type of soil if you wanted to give it a more arid look.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Sand?????????? you have to change that asap

go with aspen! or a bark type substrate. papertowels, newspaper, are good but may not please you for looks.


----------



## pinkham64 (May 10, 2006)

no sand. go with reptibark and get more hides these snakes love there hides


----------



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, the humidty reading has been at approx 70 for the last week and a half since I switched over to sand so Im not to worried about humidity. The log in the corner is secure, I have it wedged against something on the glass inside of the log. I see my snake sleeping on the top of it in the middle of the night sometimes. There is no under tank heater, tanke reads 75 on the cool side, 90 on the hot side. The snake definatly loves to climb, in the day he isnt active, but at night all the thing does is climb. Mainly on the green plants sticking on the sides, he goes to the top of the caged area. I think I will add some more caves and sh*t to give him more hiding spots, maybe a soaking dish opposite of his water bowl, and some branches to climb on, along with some sort of backround. Ill post pictures when its set up and done.


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

well the no sand is not really only about humidity, ball pythons dont live on sand they can get sand under their scales which could cause scale rot. you need to take the sand out


----------



## pinkham64 (May 10, 2006)

if ur worried about humidity u can put plastic wrap on 75% of screen top or just make a humid hide with a whipcream tub and toss in some wet paper towels. i dont like sand bc if u feed in cage he will digest some and i dunno how well that do being passed.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Most responsible herp keepers want to replicate the environment their pet is naturally used to. Sand of any kind is not natural to a ball python, and it could lead to intestinal and/or breathing problems. Go with Repti-bark or cypress mulch.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Where do you live?

And what are you using to measure humidity?

Because I doubt anything being kept on sand will maintain a humidity of 70% with that much ventilation up top. My emerald tree boa is kept at roughly 70% humidity and that's in a covered tank, with cocofibre layered with moss as a substrate. Sand in an open top tank wouldn't come close unless you live in an area with an unnaturally high ambient humidity or it has been especially rainy (and thus humid) where you are.


----------

